# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Des scientifiques dcouvrent un procd qui stabilise les plasmas de fusion dans les tokamaks

## Bill Fassinou

*Des scientifiques dcouvrent un procd qui stabilise les plasmas de fusion dans les tokamaks*
*la perspective d'une nouvelle source d'nergie propre et illimite ?*

La migration vers les nergies propres est prsente, comme projet plus ou moins prioritaire, dans plusieurs pays et entreprises de classe mondiale. En guise d'exemple, lnergie solaire est lune des sources dnergie de prdilection aux USA en ce moment, selon Bloomberg. Malgr les tarifs imposs par le prsident Trump aux panneaux imports, les tats-Unis ont install plus d'nergie solaire que toute autre source d'lectricit au premier trimestre, a crit Bloomberg. Selon un rapport publi mardi par la Solar Energy Industries Association et GTM Research, les dveloppeurs ont install 2,5 gigawatts d'nergie solaire au premier trimestre, en hausse de 13 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Cela reprsentait 55 % de toute la nouvelle gnration, avec des panneaux solaires prfrs aux nouvelles oliennes et turbines au gaz naturel pour un deuxime trimestre conscutif.

En 2017, Google avait dj annonc que les nergies renouvelables seront sa seule source d'approvisionnement nergtique. Cela dit, Apple aussi avait dvoil son projet de ferme solaire de 200 MW dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre. Ce projet tait annonc pour entrer en service au dbut de l'anne 2019. Dans le mme contexte, le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk avait dvoil son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable.


Lnergie de fusion est parmi ces nergies propres. Elle est produite  partir de ractions de fusion nuclaire. La fusion implique le chauffage de noyaux d'atomes lgers  gnralement des isotopes d'hydrogne   des tempratures beaucoup plus leves que celles au centre du soleil afin de pouvoir surmonter leur rpulsion mutuelle et s'unir pour former un noyau plus lourd, gnrant d'normes quantits d'nergie dans le processus. Des projets de racteurs de fusion gigantesques, connus sous le nom de tokamaks, taient prvus pour produire de llectricit dici 2050  partir de cette nergie. Les scientifiques qui cherchent  amener sur Terre la raction de fusion qui alimente le soleil et les toiles doivent garder le plasma super chaud et  l'abri des perturbations. La capture et le contrle de l'nergie de fusion constituent donc un dfi scientifique et technique majeur pour les chercheurs du monde entier. Les chercheurs du laboratoire de physique des plasmas de Princeton (PPPL) du Dpartement de l'nergie des tats-Unis ont maintenant dcouvert un procd qui pourrait aider  contrler les perturbations considres comme les plus dangereuses.

La rplication de la fusion, qui libre une nergie illimite en fusionnant des noyaux atomiques  l'tat de matire appel plasma, pourrait produire une nergie propre et pratiquement illimite pour produire de l'lectricit pour les villes et les industries du monde entier. Les rsultats de l'tude PPPL, rapports dans Physical Review Letters, se concentrent sur ce qui est appel  les modes de dchirure , des instabilits dans le plasma qui crent des lots magntiques, une source cl de perturbations du plasma. Ces lots, des structures en forme de bulles qui se forment dans le plasma, peuvent se dvelopper et dclencher des vnements perturbateurs qui arrtent les ractions de fusion et endommagent les installations appeles tokamaks (une chambre torique de confinement magntique destine  l'tude des plasmas et notamment pour tudier la possibilit de la production d'nergie par fusion nuclaire) qui abritent les ractions.

Des chercheurs ont dcouvert dans les annes 1980 que l'utilisation d'ondes de radiofrquence (RF) pour alimenter le courant dans le plasma pouvait stabiliser les modes de dchirure et rduire le risque de perturbations. Cependant, les chercheurs n'ont pas remarqu que de petits changements - ou perturbations - dans la temprature du plasma pourraient amliorer le processus de stabilisation, une fois qu'un seuil cl en puissance est dpass. Le mcanisme physique que PPPL a identifi fonctionne comme suit : les perturbations de temprature affectent la puissance du variateur de courant et la quantit de puissance RF dpose dans les lots ; lorsque la rtroaction se combine avec la sensibilit du variateur de courant aux perturbations de temprature, l'efficacit du processus de stabilisation augmente ; en outre, l'amlioration de la stabilisation est moins susceptible d'tre affecte par un mauvais alignement des lecteurs de courant qui ne parviennent pas  atteindre le centre de l'le.

 en croire les chercheurs, l'impact global de ce processus cre ce qu'on appelle techniquement la  condensation du courant RF , ou concentration de la puissance RF  l'intrieur de l'le qui l'empche de crotre.  Le dpt de puissance est considrablement augment. Lorsque le dpt de puissance dans l'le dpasse un seuil, il y a un saut de temprature qui renforce grandement l'effet stabilisateur. Cela permet de stabiliser de plus grandes lots qu'on ne le pensait possible , a dclar Allan Reiman, physicien thoricien chez PPPL et auteur principal de l'article. Ce procd pourrait tre particulirement bnfique pour ITER dans le sens o, tout comme les autres tokamaks, il souffre aussi de la perturbation de la temprature dans les lots magntiques. ITER (International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor), en franais, racteur thermonuclaire exprimental international. Considr comme le plus grand tokamak du monde, ITER est situ  Cadarache (Bouches-du-Rhne) en France et est le rsultat de 60 ans de recherches scientifiques dans le domaine. 


Il pse environ 23 000 tonnes et est conu pour gnrer 10 fois lnergie quil consomme. Un projet international qui regroupe, en plus de lUnion europenne, les tats-Unis, la Russie, la Chine, lInde, le Japon et la Core du Sud. Ce projet de recherche s'inscrit dans une dmarche  long terme visant  l'industrialisation de la fusion nuclaire. C'est le plus grand projet scientifique mondial actuel. Cependant, le projet a connu de nombreux obstacles.  lorigine, ITER tait prvu pour dmarrer en 2016 et coter environ 5 milliards d'euros. Mais il trouve en 2017, son cot multipli par quatre et son dmarrage ajourn  2025. Ainsi, les expriences  grande chelle dans ce racteur devront attendre 2035. La dmarche  long terme visant  l'industrialisation de la fusion nuclaire ncessitera de construire ensuite un second racteur de recherche, DEMO, plus proche d'un racteur de production, avant la phase industrielle. 

ITER est un projet dont l'objectif est de dmontrer la faisabilit de l'nergie de fusion.  On craignait que les lots ne deviennent trop grandes et ne perturbent le fonctionnement d'ITER. Nanmoins, ces nouveaux effets devraient faciliter la stabilisation des plasmas ITER , a dclar Reiman qui a travaill avec le professeur Nat Fisch, directeur adjoint des affaires acadmiques de PPPL et co-auteur du rapport. Fisch avait dmontr dans un article historique des annes 1970 que les ondes RF pouvaient tre utilises pour conduire des courants afin de confiner les plasmas tokamak par un procd maintenant appel  entranement de courant RF . Fisch souligne que  c'est le document rvolutionnaire de Reiman, publi en 1983, qui a prdit que ces courants RF pourraient galement stabiliser les modes de dchirure . L'utilisation d'un variateur de courant RF pour stabiliser les modes de dchirure tait peut-tre encore plus cruciale pour le programme tokamak que l'utilisation de ces courants pour confiner le plasma, a ajout Fisch.

C'est pourquoi, dit-il, le journal de Reiman de 1983 a lanc des campagnes exprimentales sur les tokamaks dans le monde entier pour stabiliser les modes de dchirure. Il prcise aussi qu'il est significatif qu'en plus de prdire la stabilisation des modes de dchirure par RF, l'article de 1983 soulignait galement l'importance de la perturbation de la temprature dans les lots magntiques. Le nouvel article jette un regard neuf sur l'impact de ces perturbations de la temprature sur les lots, une caractristique qui a t sous-estime depuis que le document de 1983 l'a signal.  Nous sommes remonts 35 ans en arrire pour aller un peu plus loin dans cette rflexion en explorant la physique fascinante et les implications plus larges de la rtroaction positive. Il s'est avr que ces implications pourraient maintenant tre trs importantes pour le programme tokamak aujourd'hui , a dit Fisch.

*Source :*  Phys.org

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : le solaire en passe de conduire la croissance des nergies renouvelables, propulse par l'engagement des gants du Web comme Apple, Google...

 ::fleche::  Google atteindra son objectif de 100 % d'nergies renouvelables en 2017 pour l'ensemble de ses datacenters et bureaux

 ::fleche::  Apple va installer une ferme solaire de 200MW dans l'tat du Nevada pour alimenter son datacenter et les rsidents locaux en nergie propre

 ::fleche::  nergie de fusion ITER : il faudrait attendre aprs 2050 pour que les racteurs produisent de l'lectricit, selon des experts

----------


## JppPleur

En quoi la fusion est une nergie propre ? C'est quoi le cot de fabriquer une centrale  fusion ? C'est propre et cologique de couler 100 tonnes de bton pour la construire ?

----------


## Mingolito

La tu parles de la construction. Si on suis ton raisonnement alors on ne doit pas construire de panneaux solaires, pas d'oliennes, pas de voitures lectriques,... A un moment donn  il faut bien construire quelque chose si on veux arriver quelque part.

Ce qui est intressant en thorie c'est l'utilisation :




> Propre, parce que la quantit de dchets radioactifs produits par fusion est faible et que leur priode radioactive est bien plus courte que celle des dchets de la fission nuclaire ; inpuisable parce que les combustibles utiliss pour la fusion se trouvent en quantit suffisante pour satisfaire un besoin nergtique


Le gros problme de cette technologie c'est sera-t'il possible un jour de construire un racteur fonctionnel ? On en sais rien en fait, c'est au stade de la recherche.

----------


## captaindidou

Je croise les doigts pour que la fusion nuclaire sauve le monde de sa perte.
C'est--dire qu'elle soit introduite dans notre consommation bien avant les 30 ans annoncs pour limiter l'impact de l'homme sur le rechauffement. Car je ne crois plus  la sagesse du monde.

----------


## SofEvans

> En quoi la fusion est une nergie propre ? C'est quoi le cot de fabriquer une centrale  fusion ? C'est propre et cologique de couler 100 tonnes de bton pour la construire ?


Avec ce genre de raisonnement, aucune nergie au monde n'est propre.

Le but est que la chane d'exploitation (a comprend les dchets, entre autres) soit la plus "propre" possible (Il y a videmment bien d'autre aspect qui rentre en jeu).
La construction du site de production n'est qu'un cot ponctuel, qui n'as que peu de poids en face du cot d'exploitation qui lui sera prsent tout le temps (encore une fois, a dpend videmment : si le cot de construction quivaut  2000 ans de cot de production ... enfin bref).

Maintenant, c'est une bonne nouvelle, mme si ce genre d'annonce fait assez bizarre dans le sens o le fait de pouvoir




> [...] produire une nergie propre et pratiquement illimite


donne vraiment l'impression d'une solution miracle (limite science-fiction).

----------


## JppPleur

> La tu parles de la construction. Si on suis ton raisonnement alors on ne doit pas construire de panneaux solaires, pas d'oliennes, pas de voitures lectriques,... A un moment donn  il faut bien construire quelque chose si on veux arriver quelque part.
> 
> Ce qui est intressant en thorie c'est l'utilisation :
> 
> 
> 
> Le gros problme de cette technologie c'est sera-t'il possible un jour de construire un racteur fonctionnel ? On en sais rien en fait, c'est au stade de la recherche.


Oui donc ce n'est pas une nergie propre, deuximement il y a aussi des dchets radioactifs certes moins que pour la fission mais ils existent.

Je trouve a compltement aberrant d'utiliser le terme propre avec nergie. Au mieux c'est de la com, voire de la fumisterie. 

Aucune nergie n'est propre.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> ...


Le dveloppement de la fusion contrle est un peu laborieux, mais les briques s'assemblent progressivement. Ces instabilits, et les disruptions qui en rsultent, sont justement une faiblesse des tokamaks, surtout quand les disruptions ne se contentent pas d'teindre le plasma mais grillent aussi une partie des quipements.
Un point important est qu'on dispose maintenant de moyens de calcul bien plus puissants que dans les annes 70-80, ou mme il y a seulement 10 ans, pour simuler ces plasmas, surtout ces phnomnes fortement non linaires qui ncessitent de fines discrtisations spatiales et temporelles. L'informatique tire aussi le dveloppement de la fusion.

----------


## JppPleur

De plus je trouve cet article limite. 

On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.

----------


## Malex70

Pour les gens qui souhaitent lire l'article, le voici en version 'pr-impression': https://arxiv.org/pdf/1806.09260.pdf

----------


## wolinn

> De plus je trouve cet article limite. 
> 
> On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.


On injecte dans le systme x Joules pour chauffer le plasma et allumer les ractions de fusion, et on rcupre en sortie 10*x Joules.
Qu'est-ce qui vous pose problme ?

----------


## SofEvans

> Oui donc ce n'est pas une nergie propre, deuximement il y a aussi des dchets radioactifs certes moins que pour la fission mais ils existent.
> 
> Je trouve a compltement aberrant d'utiliser le terme propre avec nergie. Au mieux c'est de la com, voire de la fumisterie. 
> 
> Aucune nergie n'est propre.


D'accord, donc que comptes-tu faire ? 
Parce que l j'ai juste l'impression que tu parles juste pour troller.

Si tu es d'avis qu'aucune nergie n'est propre, alors on peut juste sasseoir et ne rien faire en se disant que de toute faon rien de ce qui ne pourrait tre fait ne sera utile ?
Non, et des gens bien plus optimiste et motiv que toi ont entam des recherches pour trouver une solution meilleur que celle que l'on a actuellement.
Et je pense que chacune des avances, aussi incomprhensible qu'elle soit, devrait tre une source d'espoir.

Avoir de lnergie propre de manire quasi-illimit ne rsoudra pas la situation actuelle (car si la production de l'nergie est propre, peut-tre que son stockage ne le sera pas, un peu comme avec des batteries de voitures lectrique), mais ce serait quand mme un norme bond en avant pour viter de niquer dfinitivement la plante (mme si du point de vue de la plante en elle-mme, il n'y a pas vraiment de problme puisqu'une fois que l'homme aura rendu son habitat inhabitable, il disparatra et la plante pourra se "rgnrer").

----------


## archqt

> De plus je trouve cet article limite. 
> 
> On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.


Rien n'est plus sourd que cela qui ne veut pas entendre. A mon avis toi tu as investi dans le charbon et le ptrole. Mais ne t'inquite pas, tu seras mort avant que la fusion ne soit au point donc inutile de s'alarmer, et moi de mme.

----------


## JppPleur

> On injecte dans le systme x Joules pour chauffer le plasma et allumer les ractions de fusion, et on rcupre en sortie 10*x Joules.
> Qu'est-ce qui vous pose problme ?


On injecte x joules + de la masse donc de l'nergie. Le systme est  l'quilibre et reste  l'quilibre.

----------


## Malex70

> On injecte x joules + de la masse donc de l'nergie. Le systme est  l'quilibre et reste  l'quilibre.


Oui, on 'transforme' de la masse en nergie. Donc on rcuprer Y joule et une masse diffrente de celle d'entre avec Y > X.

----------


## JppPleur

> D'accord, donc que comptes-tu faire ? 
> Parce que l j'ai juste l'impression que tu parles juste pour troller.
> 
> Si tu es d'avis qu'aucune nergie n'est propre, alors on peut juste sasseoir et ne rien faire en se disant que de toute faon rien de ce qui ne pourrait tre fait ne sera utile ?
> Non, et des gens bien plus optimiste et motiv que toi ont entam des recherches pour trouver une solution meilleur que celle que l'on a actuellement.
> Et je pense que chacune des avances, aussi incomprhensible qu'elle soit, devrait tre une source d'espoir.
> 
> Avoir de lnergie propre de manire quasi-illimit ne rsoudra pas la situation actuelle (car si la production de l'nergie est propre, peut-tre que son stockage ne le sera pas, un peu comme avec des batteries de voitures lectrique), mais ce serait quand mme un norme bond en avant pour viter de niquer dfinitivement la plante (mme si du point de vue de la plante en elle-mme, il n'y a pas vraiment de problme puisqu'une fois que l'homme aura rendu son habitat inhabitable, il disparatra et la plante pourra se "rgnrer").


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait pas developper ces centrales, je m'insurge juste du fait que cet article dise que c'est une nergie propre alors qu'aucune nergie ne l'est.

Deuximement cet article dit qu'on rcupre plus d'nergie  qu'on en fournit a viole la premire loi de la tthermodynamique, loi qui a permit d'en arriver  par exemple crer des racteurs  fusion.

Je trouve cet article assez contradictoire et faux.

----------


## intelligide

> Deuximement cet article dit qu'on rcupre plus d'nergie  qu'on en fournit a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique, loi qui a permit d'en arriver  par exemple crer des racteurs  fusion.


Quand on parle dnergie, on parle dlectrique pas de thermique. Donc la thermodynamique n'a aucun rapport (si ce n'est au niveau du transfert entre lnergie du coeur et la turbine).

----------


## wolinn

Je pense que Jpppleur voulait juste montrer qu'il a entendu parler d'quivalence masse-nergie, ce qui n'est d'aucun intrt ici. Il n'y a rien a redire  cet article, 10 fois l'nergie consomme signifie qu'on vise un gain thermonuclaire de 10, rapport entre l'nergie sortante et l'nergie entrante du plasma, tout le monde comprend de quoi il s'agit.

On peut tout au plus prciser que ce gain thermonuclaire n'est pas le gain total du dispositif, cette nergie sortante est disponible sous forme de chaleur (aprs thermalisation de l'nergie des neutrons) qui doit tre convertie en lectricit par une machine thermique (donc avec rendement limit par Carnot), la fois pour faire fonctionner le systme lui-mme et avoir une production nette utile.
Au final, sur un systme complet (donc pas ITER), on rcuprerait plutt 3 fois plus d'nergie lectrique utile que ce qui est inject dans le plasma.

----------


## JppPleur

> Je pense que Jpppleur voulait juste montrer qu'il a entendu parler d'quivalence masse-nergie, ce qui n'est d'aucun intrt ici. Il n'y a rien a redire  cet article, 10 fois l'nergie consomme signifie qu'on vise un gain thermonuclaire de 10, rapport entre l'nergie sortante et l'nergie entrante du plasma, tout le monde comprend de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> On peut tout au plus prciser que ce gain thermonuclaire n'est pas le gain total du dispositif, cette nergie sortante est disponible sous forme de chaleur (aprs thermalisation de l'nergie des neutrons) qui doit tre convertie en lectricit par une machine thermique (donc avec rendement limit par Carnot), la fois pour faire fonctionner le systme lui-mme et avoir une production nette utile.
> Au final, sur un systme complet (donc pas ITER), on rcuprerait plutt 3 fois plus d'nergie lectrique utile que ce qui est inject dans le plasma.


Donc la fusion et l'quivalence masse-nergie n'a rien a faire dans un sujet comme la fusion ?

On en apprend tous les jours.

----------


## ParseCoder

> La rplication de la fusion, qui libre une nergie illimite en fusionnant des noyaux atomiques [...]


Une nergie illimit!? Vraiment!? C'est extraordinaire!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## cazitana

@JppPleur Quand on allume un feu, on utilise une petite allumette (un peu d'nergie), et a permet de dclencher une raction chimique qui libre ensuite l'norme quantit d'nergie chimique qui tait stocke dans le bois ( l'origine, cette nergie vient du soleil et a t capt par l'arbre). Quand on allume la fusion nuclaire, on utilise une grosse allumette (il faut chauffer le gaz  des millions de degrs), et a permet de dclencher une raction de fusion nuclaire qui libre ensuite l'norme quantit d'nergie nuclaire qui tait stocke  l'intrieur des noyaux des atomes ( l'origine, cette nergie vient du Big Bang, et il y en a une quantit juste hallucinante).  Donc effectivement, il n'y a pas de cration d'nergie  partir de rien, personne ne dit a, mais l'objectif est de faire en sorte qu'on ne dpense pas plus d'nergie  allumer le feu que ce qu'on rcupre quand il brle. Pour l'instant on n'y est pas: l'allumette demande plein d'nergie, et le feu s'teint presque tout de suite. Une norme allumette pour un petit feu.  Comme quand on s'acharne  essayer d'allumer des bches mais qu'on n'y arrive pas.  Du moins pas encore ! Perso, j'y crois  fond, et je pense que a changera compltement le monde, pour le meilleur.   ::):  J'espre que c'est plus clair comme a. Bon week-end!
ps: Pour ceux que a intresse, le ratio entre l'nergie produite (ou plutt libre) et l'nergie consomme s'appelle Q.  Quand on atteindra Q=1, cela signifiera qu'on libre autant d'nergie qu'on en consomme. Toutefois, c'est insuffisant, car pour que a soit plus intressant financirement que les autres sources d'nergie, il faudrait atteindre Q=5 environ.  Ca prendra du temps  atteindre, mais les progrs sont dsormais tellement rguliers que les chercheurs sont dsormais assez confiants qu'on y arrivera. Si vous parlez anglais, je vous recommande  fond de regarder cette prsentation passionnante de John Platt au sujet de la fusion nuclaire: https://youtu.be/9hwqcaIZFt8?t=129 (vous pouvez activer les sous-titres si vous voulez). C'est vraiment gnial, allez voir a. Vraiment. Maintenant. Allez!

----------


## imperio

> Oui donc ce n'est pas une nergie propre, deuximement il y a aussi des dchets radioactifs certes moins que pour la fission mais ils existent.
> 
> Je trouve a compltement aberrant d'utiliser le terme propre avec nergie. Au mieux c'est de la com, voire de la fumisterie. 
> 
> Aucune nergie n'est propre.


T'as zapp les cours de physique  l'cole ? La fusion nuclaire (ici je vais prendre l'exemple avec le deuterium et le tritium) cre de l'hlium "radioacif". Cependant il n'met quasiment aucune radiation en comparaison des dchets gnrs par une fission et surtout cette radioactivit a presque compltement disparu about de 60 ans. La liste des avantages de la fusion par-rapport  la fission est longue, et je ne parle pas de la comparaison avec les nergies fossiles...

----------


## Mingolito

> De plus je trouve cet article limite. 
> On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.


Ta loi c'est pour les ractions chimiques, pas les explosions nuclaires, parce que la fusion c'est une explosion nuclaire, celle utilis par les toiles (et le soleil aussi soit dit en passant), qu'ils essayent de mettre en boite.

D'o tu sort toi ? Tu es pay par le lobby du charbon ? Par le Qatar ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## JppPleur

@ cazitana 
Oui, personne ne dit a, sauf la personne qui a crit l'article.

@imperio
Oui et ? Mme si les dchets disparaissent, ils ont t, donc ce n'est pas une energie propre cqfd.

Et je ne suis pas anti, je dis juste qu'une nergie quelle qu'elle soit n'est pas propre. Une nergie amne un travail, du chargement, c'est tout sauf propre.

----------


## JppPleur

> Ta loi c'est pour les ractions chimiques, pas les explosions nuclaires, parce que la fusion c'est une explosion nuclaire, celle utilis par les toiles (et le soleil aussi soit dit en passant), qu'ils essayent de mettre en boite.


Non la loi de la conservation d'nergie s'applique aussi a la fusion.

Energie X + masse M1 = Energie Y + masse M2

Energie X < Energie Y
Masse M1 > masse M2

Ya bien conservation, on juste transform de la matire en nergie c'est tout.

----------


## Aiekick

> Je pense que Jpppleur voulait juste montrer qu'il a entendu parler d'quivalence masse-nergie, ce qui n'est d'aucun intrt ici. Il n'y a rien a redire  cet article, 10 fois l'nergie consomme signifie qu'on vise un gain thermonuclaire de 10, rapport entre l'nergie sortante et l'nergie entrante du plasma, tout le monde comprend de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> On peut tout au plus prciser que ce gain thermonuclaire n'est pas le gain total du dispositif, cette nergie sortante est disponible sous forme de chaleur (aprs thermalisation de l'nergie des neutrons) qui doit tre convertie en lectricit par une machine thermique (donc avec rendement limit par Carnot), la fois pour faire fonctionner le systme lui-mme et avoir une production nette utile.
> Au final, sur un systme complet (donc pas ITER), on rcuprerait plutt 3 fois plus d'nergie lectrique utile que ce qui est inject dans le plasma.


oui donc sa remarque c'est ce que j'appelle du pinaillage, il aurait pus aussi dcider de ne pas intervenir. 
les gens non constructifs ne servent a rien. ce sont les mme qui rtorquent au gens qui essai de crer et d'inventer, que a existe deja ou que a ne marchera jamais.

----------


## Uther

> En quoi la fusion est une nergie propre ? C'est quoi le cot de fabriquer une centrale  fusion ? C'est propre et cologique de couler 100 tonnes de bton pour la construire ?


Bien sur que rien n'est parfait dans ce monde. Quand on parle d'nergie propre, on parle dnergie "relativement propre" par rapport  l'existant. Si tu te sens oblig de prciser pour toute les chose qui ne sont pas exactes, ta vie va vite devenir trs complique.




> Je croise les doigts pour que la fusion nuclaire sauve le monde de sa perte.
> C'est--dire qu'elle soit introduite dans notre consommation bien avant les 30 ans annoncs pour limiter l'impoact de l'homme sur le rechauffement. Car je ne crois plus  la sagesse du monde.


Il faut pas se leurrer, la fusion nuclaire ne sauvera pas le monde a elle seule, il y a plein d'autre source de pollution et de gaz a effet de serre que la production lectrique. De plus les ressources naturelles autre que nergtiques ne sont pas non plus illimite. 
Si on veut viter une grosse crise, il va falloir apprendre a beaucoup moins consommer, que l'on ait la fusion nuclaire ou non.




> De plus je trouve cet article limite. 
> 
> On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.


Bien videment l'article, comme absolument tout le monde le fait ds qu'on parle de production d'nergie, parle de lnergie exploitable. On est sur developpez.com pas dans une confrence scientifique entre experts de l'nergie atomique, et encore mme eux comprendraient trs bien de quoi on est en train de parler. 
Avoir une culture scientifique c'est bien, vouloir ltaler sans que a n'apporte rien au dbat c'est juste inutile et chiant.

----------


## JppPleur

> Bien sur que rien n'est parfait dans ce monde. Quand on parle d'nergie propre, on parle dnergie "relativement propre" par rapport  l'existant. Si tu te sens oblig de prciser pour toute les chose qui ne sont pas exactes, ta vie va vite devenir trs complique.
> 
> 
> Il faut pas se leurrer, la fusion nuclaire ne sauvera pas le monde a elle seule, il y a plein d'autre source de pollution et de gaz a effet de serre que la production lectrique. De plus les ressources naturelles autre que nergtiques ne sont pas non plus illimite. 
> Si on veut viter une grosse crise, il va falloir apprendre a beaucoup moins consommer, que l'on ait la fusion nuclaire ou non.
> 
> 
> Bien videment l'article, comme absolument tout le monde le fait ds qu'on parle de production d'nergie, parle de lnergie exploitable. On est sur developpez.com pas dans une confrence scientifique entre experts de l'nergie atomique, et encore mme eux comprendraient trs bien de quoi on est en train de parler. 
> Avoir une culture scientifique c'est bien, vouloir ltaler sans que a n'apporte rien au dbat c'est juste inutile et chiant.


Et bien excusez moi mais une personne qui n'a pas la prtendue culture scientifique que vous me prtez peut tre induise en erreur justement par ces prcisions que vous jugez inutiles.

Merci pour eux.

----------


## SofEvans

> Et bien excusez moi mais une personne qui n'a pas la prtendue culture scientifique que vous me prtez peut tre induise en erreur justement par ces prcisions que vous jugez inutiles.
> 
> Merci pour eux.


Hey, c'est quoi la diffrence entre de l'nergie "propre" et l'nergie "la plus propre" mais qui produit quand mme des dchets ?

Et puis a veut dire quoi, au fond, une nergie "propre" ? Parce que moi, je ne vois pas comment, par exemple, de llectricit peut devenir propre ou sale.
Et si mon lectricit est sale, est-ce que je peux la mettre  la machine  laver pour qu'elle soit propre ? Ou au lave-vaisselle (a la limite) ?

----------


## Programmator

> De plus je trouve cet article limite. 
> 
> On dit qu'on gagne plus d'nergie qu'on en fourni, c'est compltement faux et a viole la premire loi de la thermodynamique.


Renseigne toi un minimum avant d'crire des conneries pareilles. L'nergie produite vient de la fusion des noyaux d'hydrogne. De la matire est transforme en nergie selon le principe d'quivalence masse nergie (E=MC2). L'nergie qu'on apporte sert  amorcer la raction.

----------


## plegat

> Hey, c'est quoi la diffrence entre de l'nergie "propre" et l'nergie "la plus propre" mais qui produit quand mme des dchets ?
> 
> Et puis a veut dire quoi, au fond, une nergie "propre" ? Parce que moi, je ne vois pas comment, par exemple, de llectricit peut devenir propre ou sale.
> Et si mon lectricit est sale, est-ce que je peux la mettre  la machine  laver pour qu'elle soit propre ? Ou au lave-vaisselle (a la limite) ?


Il confond juste (ou fait l'amalgame) entre nergie et production d'nergie. Et un peu d'extrmisme pour dire que "propre", c'est "plus blanc que blanc", aussi...

Par dfinition, une nergie propre produit peu ou pas de dchets. La fusion est dans le "peu".
Aprs, si on n'est pas d'accord avec la dfinition, on ne sera jamais d'accord avec personne... et ce n'est pas la peine de discuter.





> Energie X < Energie Y


Ecrire a alors que quelques posts plus haut tu hurlais que non, on ne rcupre pas plus d'nergie  la sortie qu' l'entre, c'est de la mauvais foi primaire...

----------


## JppPleur

> Renseigne toi un minimum avant d'crire des conneries pareilles. L'nergie produite vient de la fusion des noyaux d'hydrogne. De la matire est transforme en nergie selon le principe d'quivalence masse nergie (E=MC2). L'nergie qu'on apporte sert  amorcer la raction.


Oui c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut, je suis assez renseign merci.

----------


## disedorgue

Il est vrai qu'il vaut mieux garder nos centrale nuclaire actuelle qui utilisent la fission, au moins avec elle, on produit 10 fois moins d'nergie lectrique pour 10 fois plus de dchet d'une dure de vie de l'ordre de 1000 fois suprieur  son quivalent de centrale nuclaire sur le principe  fusion.

Dans une centrale  fusion, on aura certainement aussi des dchet de central  fission car si on suit le mme principe que pour les H, on aura un fusion mais l'allumette pour atteindre la temprature en consquence est la fission...

----------


## JppPleur

> Ecrire a alors que quelques posts plus haut tu hurlais que non, on ne rcupre pas plus d'nergie  la sortie qu' l'entre, c'est de la mauvais foi primaire...


Et je parle de la masse aussi merci de me citer correctement, je peux aussi sortir un mot de son contexte une partie d'un mot aussi, a ne me donnerait pas, comme vous, raison.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Dans une centrale  fusion, on aura certainement aussi des dchet de central  fission car si on suit le mme principe que pour les H, on aura un fusion mais l'allumette pour atteindre la temprature en consquence est la fission...


Euh... un racteur  fusion n'est pas une bombe H  :;): 
Le plasma est chauff par des micro-ondes et faisceaux de particules.
Et en sortie, le produit de la raction de fusion est de l'hlium, non radioactif, et mme chimiquement inerte.
Tellement inoffensif que les plongeurs  grande profondeur respirent un mlange d'hlium et d'oxygne.
Les deux sources de radioactivit sont :
- un des ractifs, le tritium. N'existe pas dans la nature, mais est produit dans le racteur lui-mme,  partir de lithium. Les vraies intrants d'un racteur  fusion sont le deutrium et le lithium (non radioactifs). Et ce tritium est consomm par la raction.
- au fil des annes, les neutrons produits par la fusion peuvent activer les structures du racteur.
Par captures successives, le fer, par exemple, est transmut en cobalt-60, radioactif avec une demi-vie de 5 ans.
Aprs dmantlement, il reste des dchets dont l'activit disparait essentiellement en quelques dizaines d'annes.
Les ordres de grandeurs sont totalement diffrents de ce qui est gnr par les racteurs  fission.

----------


## disedorgue

Ok, c'est moins pire que ce que je disais...

Et donc, continuons  garder nos centrale actuelle, c'est tellement plus sale pour l'environnement, persistons dans l'IH (Intelligence Humaine,  contrario de l'IA) qui est: bof, on ne rduit que de 99% le cot sale avec cette solution, autant dire que ce n'est pas significatif... ::aie::

----------


## bogonbo

a force de jouer avec aux apprentis sorcier les europens vont s'auto exploser eux mme  ::ptdr:: 
mais je m'en moque, je prfre m'ne remettre a dieu qui m'apporte chaque jour la lumire ncessaire pour me faire bien vivre.

Qu'il creve dans les radiations a fusion c'est leurs drotis, mais par contre qu'il ne condanne pas les autres peuple avec leurs trou noir dans leurs acceletion  particule en suisse

----------


## JppPleur

> a force de jouer avec aux apprentis sorcier les europens vont s'auto exploser eux mme 
> mais je m'en moque, je prfre m'ne remettre a dieu qui m'apporte chaque jour la lumire ncessaire pour me faire bien vivre.
> 
> Qu'il creve dans les radiations a fusion c'est leurs drotis, mais par contre qu'il ne condanne pas les autres peuple avec leurs trou noir dans leurs acceletion  particule en suisse


Tu racontes n'importe quoi.

Voil pourquoi il fait tre prcis, comme ne l'est pas cet article. a laisse place  l'interprtation, c'est trs dangereux.

----------


## youtpout978

> Euh... un racteur  fusion n'est pas une bombe H 
> Le plasma est chauff par des micro-ondes et faisceaux de particules.
> Et en sortie, le produit de la raction de fusion est de l'hlium, non radioactif, et mme chimiquement inerte.
> Tellement inoffensif que les plongeurs  grande profondeur respirent un mlange d'hlium et d'oxygne.
> Les deux sources de radioactivit sont :
> - un des ractifs, le tritium. N'existe pas dans la nature, mais est produit dans le racteur lui-mme,  partir de lithium. Les vraies intrants d'un racteur  fusion sont le deutrium et le lithium (non radioactifs). Et ce tritium est consomm par la raction.
> - au fil des annes, les neutrons produits par la fusion peuvent activer les structures du racteur.
> Par captures successives, le fer, par exemple, est transmut en cobalt-60, radioactif avec une demi-vie de 5 ans.
> Aprs dmantlement, il reste des dchets dont l'activit disparait essentiellement en quelques dizaines d'annes.
> Les ordres de grandeurs sont totalement diffrents de ce qui est gnr par les racteurs  fission.


Bein il y a le problme de l'allumage aussi, il faut une autre centrale pour a mais au bout d'un moment a sera les centrales  Plasma qui s'allumeront entre elles.

----------


## Zefling

> Tu racontes n'importe quoi.
> 
> Voil pourquoi il fait tre prcis, comme ne l'est pas cet article. a laisse place  l'interprtation, c'est trs dangereux.


Je veux pas dire. J'arrive sur le fil et tout ce que je peux dire c'est mme si l'article est inexact en faisant des raccourcis, toi tu n'apportes rien  donner l'impression de troller. Une argumentation encore moins comprhensible qui ne semble l que pour pourrir le dbat. Ceux qui t'ont rpondu on tait bien courageux. Si tu veux qu'on arrte de te mettre des pouces rouges, commence  essayer de faire de la vulgarisation sans agresser les gens, c'est compltement contre productif, voir pire, tu obtiendras leffet inverse, comme tu peux le constater toi-mme.

----------


## plegat

> Et je parle de la masse aussi merci de me citer correctement, je peux aussi sortir un mot de son contexte une partie d'un mot aussi, a ne me donnerait pas, comme vous, raison.


On s'en fout de la masse, on parle d'nergie depuis le dpart!
Rattrape-toi aux branches comme tu veux, on est en hiver, on les voit mieux, y'a pas de feuilles!
Tu auras beau le tourner dans tout les sens, un atome de deutrium (un seul, un unique) ne t'allumera jamais une ampoule  lui tout seul. Ni deux atomes. Ca a la masse que a a, mais pris comme a, aucune nergie... 

Le but de ce type de racteur est de produire de l'nergie, la masse qu'on y introduit ne sert qu' la produire justement. Donc quand tu dis qu'on ne produit pas plus d'nergie que ce qu'on introduit, c'est vrai au sens physique nuclaire, mais ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase "pour gnrer 10 fois lnergie quil consomme" qui est sense parler  tout le monde, et qui surtout fait la comparaison nergie entrante/nergie sortante... 

Ce que tu as toi-mme crit.

Et qui vient contredire ta phrase disant qu'on ne produit pas plus d'nergie que ce qu'on y introduit...



Et puis aprs, on est sur un forum d'informatique, pas sur un forum de physique nuclaire que diable!  ::mouarf::

----------


## JppPleur

> On s'en fout de la masse, on parle d'nergie depuis le dpart!


Bah justement non vu que si tu tires la masse tu n'as rien.

En reprenant votre logique si j'allume un baril dessence avec une allumette j'aurais plus d'nergie  la fin qu'au dbut, a apporte quoi de plus ??

Ben rien.




> Rattrape-toi aux branches comme tu veux, on est en hiver, on les voit mieux, y'a pas de feuilles!
> Tu auras beau le tourner dans tout les sens, un atome de deutrium (un seul, un unique) ne t'allumera jamais une ampoule  lui tout seul. Ni deux atomes. Ca a la masse que a a, mais pris comme a, aucune nergie...


Jamais dis a




> Le but de ce type de racteur est de produire de l'nergie, la masse qu'on y introduit ne sert qu' la produire justement. Donc quand tu dis qu'on ne produit pas plus d'nergie que ce qu'on introduit, c'est vrai au sens physique nuclaire, mais ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase "pour gnrer 10 fois lnergie quil consomme" qui est sense parler  tout le monde, et qui surtout fait la comparaison nergie entrante/nergie sortante...


C'est une erreur de raisonnement




> Ce que tu as toi-mme crit.
> 
> Et qui vient contredire ta phrase disant qu'on ne produit pas plus d'nergie que ce qu'on y introduit...


Non l'nergie introduite + la masse introduite = energie sortie + la masse restante

Donc le systme est stable, on ne produit pas de l'nergie, on extrait de l'nergie. Ce sont les lois de la thermodynamique qui nous disent a, lois sur lesquelles toute la physique et la chimie sont bties.




> Et puis aprs, on est sur un forum d'informatique, pas sur un forum de physique nuclaire que diable!


Quand les mdias font des approximations sur l'informatique vous tes les premiers  gueuler.

----------


## Invit

> a force de jouer avec aux apprentis sorcier les europens vont s'auto exploser eux mme 
> mais je m'en moque, je prfre m'ne remettre a dieu qui m'apporte chaque jour la lumire ncessaire pour me faire bien vivre.


Si c'est vraiment dieu qui apporte la lumire, alors c'est aussi lui qui apporte la fission et la fusion nuclaires...

----------


## Invit

> Et si mon lectricit est sale, est-ce que je peux la mettre  la machine  laver pour qu'elle soit propre ?


Bah non, Si tu mets ton lectricit dans la machine  laver, comment vas-tu faire tourner la machine ? Sans parler des courts-circuits avec l'eau qui risqueraient d'envoyer ton lectricit au tout--l'gout. Rflchis un peu, menfin...

----------


## SofEvans

> Bah non, Si tu mets ton lectricit dans la machine  laver, comment vas-tu faire tourner la machine ? [...] . Rflchis un peu, menfin...


Ah merde ... Mais si pour faire fonctionner la machine  laver je n'utilisais pas l'lectricit sale mais autre chose ? Comme quelqu'un qui pdale ?
Ben tiens, c'est une bonne ide a ! De l'nergie fourni par une mamie qui pdale dans un garage, c'est forcement de l'lectricit propre non ? 
Ah, mais a rsout pas le problme du dpart ! Est-ce que la mamie est propre ?
Sinon, ce qu'on peut faire, c'est qu'on mets d'abord la mamie sale dans la machine  laver et on utilise une partie de l'lectricit sale pour laver la mamie (mode essorage, plus efficace), et ensuite on utilise la mamie propre pour laver l'lectricit sale !!!
a cote combien, un brevet ?

Blague  part, on pourrait tre en prsence d'une avanc majeur dans l'histoire de la fusion nuclaire, et le seul truc qu'on fait c'est rpondre  un troll qui ne veut pas comprendre que quand tu mets une bche de bois au feu, tu obtiens plus d'nergie.
a me rappelle la triste histoire de Matt Taylor qui avait particip au projet Roseta : ils ont russi  poser un module sur une comte, et la plupart ne retiendront que son t-shirt ....

----------


## JppPleur

> Blague  part, on pourrait tre en prsence d'une avanc majeur dans l'histoire de la fusion nuclaire, et le seul truc qu'on fait c'est rpondre  un troll qui ne veut pas comprendre que quand tu mets une bche de bois au feu, tu obtiens plus d'nergie.
> a me rappelle la triste histoire de Matt Taylor qui avait particip au projet Roseta : ils ont russi  poser un module sur une comte, et la plupart ne retiendront que son t-shirt ....


Bah non je suis dsol  la fin de la combustion de ta buche de bois t'as la mme quantit d'nergie, t'as juste extrait de l'nergie chimique de la raction de la combustion d'un gaz.
Encore une fois on ne cre pas de l'nergie c'est impossible, l'nergie est l on l'extrait on la transforme.

Par contre l'entropie (le dsordre) a augment deuxime loi de la thermodynamique.

----------


## disedorgue

> Par contre l'entropie (le dsordre) a augment deuxime loi de la thermodynamique.


Je te retourne le reproche que tu fais  l'article, en te demandant de prciser tes propos, car l, pour le coup, je ne pense pas que tout le monde connaisse la deuxime loi de la thermodynamique et en quoi l'entropie (qui n'est pas le dsordre mais le "chaos") augmente cette loi.

----------


## plegat

> En reprenant votre logique si j'allume un baril dessence avec une allumette j'aurais plus d'nergie  la fin qu'au dbut, a apporte quoi de plus ??
> 
> Ben rien.


Bah si.
Tu rcupres plein d'nergie thermique, qui, si tu la gres bien, peut par exemple faire avancer une voiture... et si tu gres mal va te rchauffer...
Ou plein d'nergie radiative pour clairer...
Ou plein d'nergie mcanique si tu fais exploser ton baril...




> Jamais dis a


Si. Tu dis masse=nergie. Ce n'est pas aussi direct que a. En thorie, c'est vrai, en pratique il faut certaines conditions!




> C'est une erreur de raisonnement


Non, c'est de la vulgarisation scientifique pour que tout le monde comprenne pourquoi on injecte des millions d'euros dans le dveloppement de cette techno.





> Non l'nergie introduite + la masse introduite = energie sortie + la masse restante
> 
> Donc le systme est stable, on ne produit pas de l'nergie, on extrait de l'nergie. Ce sont les lois de la thermodynamique qui nous disent a, lois sur lesquelles toute la physique et la chimie sont bties.


Non, tu n'extrais pas de l'nergie, tu la produis par fusion, en convertissant une partie de la masse. 
L'nergie n'tait pas l au dpart, c'tait de la masse (je n'ose pas dire depuis le dbut que c'est de l'nergie "potentielle" pour ne pas cr que quiproquo). 
Ensuite, non, le systme n'est pas stable... surtout quand on part d'un article parlant de s'affranchir des instabilits de la raction!  ::mrgreen:: 
Par contre la raction est quilibre. Ce qui est trs diffrent (dj  commencer par dfinir ton "systme"... les deux atomes? le labo? le racteur? l'univers?)





> Quand les mdias font des approximations sur l'informatique vous tes les premiers  gueuler.


C'est quand mme logique a... mais si tu dis a, je comprends mieux le reste!  :;):

----------


## JppPleur

Une bche c'est un objet relativement ordonn compar au rsultat de la combustion de la dite bche et des millions de particules en suspension dans l'air suite  la combustion et du reste des cendres qui gisent au sol.

D'un ct t'as un objet ordonn de l'autre des millions non ordonns.

----------


## JppPleur

> Non, tu n'extrais pas de l'nergie, tu la produis par fusion, en convertissant une partie de la masse. 
> L'nergie n'tait pas l au dpart, c'tait de la masse (je n'ose pas dire depuis le dbut que c'est de l'nergie "potentielle" pour ne pas cr que


Oui donc l'nergie est l. On ne peut pas crer de l'nergie donc c'est que l'nergie est l et qu'on l'extrait. a me parait simple.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> Oui donc ce n'est pas une nergie propre, deuximement il y a aussi des dchets radioactifs certes moins que pour la fission mais ils existent.
> 
> Je trouve a compltement aberrant d'utiliser le terme propre avec nergie. Au mieux c'est de la com, voire de la fumisterie. 
> 
> Aucune nergie n'est propre.


Tu as quand mme russis en deux message sur ce sujet a cre un consensus d'avis ngatif sur tes messages et a faire rcolt 12 avis positif pour mingolito ce qui n'est pas un mince exploit. Cela laisse rveur quand a ce type d'acte de science fiction que tu as raliser qui laisse permettre un espoir et ouvre la voix pour la fusion nuclaire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## plegat

> Oui donc l'nergie est l. On ne peut pas crer de l'nergie donc c'est que l'nergie est l et qu'on l'extrait. a me parait simple.


Non, la masse est l... et elle est convertie en nergie. L'nergie est "potentiellement" l. C'est encore plus simple. 
On n'est pas dans un cas similaire  la dualit onde/corpuscule, on n'a pas de dualit masse/nergie, c'est soit l'un, soit l'autre.





> Oh a les pouces rouges ou verts a me passe au dessus de la tte. Avoir les avis de personnes d'accord avec toi n'apportent rien  la discussion. Et puis c'est comme a on ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde.


Oui, enfin l, il n'y a pas grand monde d'accord avec toi. Mme si tu as raison sur le fond. Ca doit venir de la forme!

----------


## Invit

> Oh a les pouces rouges ou verts a me passe au dessus de la tte. Avoir les avis de personnes d'accord avec toi n'apportent rien  la discussion. Et puis c'est comme a on ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde.


C'est vrai que a apporte beaucoup de poster 20 messages juste pour dire que l'nergie ne se cre pas mais s'extrait et que cela cre de l'entropie donc, en gros, de la pollution.
Apparemment l'extraction de l'information produit aussi beaucoup d'entropie; si seulement on pouvait convertir cela en nergie...

----------


## JppPleur

> C'est vrai que a apporte beaucoup de poster 20 messages juste pour dire que l'nergie ne se cre pas mais s'extrait et que cela cre de l'entropie donc, en gros, de la pollution.
> Apparemment l'extraction de l'information produit aussi beaucoup d'entropie; si seulement on pouvait convertir cela en nergie...


Si vous ne saisissez pas la diffrence entre crer et extraire ce n'est pas ma faute.

----------


## Invit

> Si vous ne saisissez pas la diffrence entre crer et extraire ce n'est pas ma faute.


Si si j'ai bien compris la diffrence. Crer, c'est quand tu cres tes posts entropiques et extraire, c'est quand je m'extrais nergiquement de la discussion. Salut.

----------


## RedGuff

Il y a plusieurs types de centrales nuclaires possibles, meilleurs que les centrales actuelles (peut-on faire pire ?) : sels fondus, thorium, Rubbiatron... bien meilleures ! 
La fusion est un rve inatteignable !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a plusieurs types de centrales nuclaires possibles, meilleurs que les centrales actuelles (peut-on faire pire ?) : sels fondus, thorium, Rubbiatron... bien meilleures ! 
> La fusion est un rve inatteignable !


Ha oui ? t'as des informations que le reste du monde n'a pas ?

----------


## Mingolito

> La fusion est un rve inatteignable !


"inatteignable"  c'est peut tre un bien grand mot, il y a un temps un voyage sur la lune ou mme une centrale nuclaire classique aurait t qualifie de "inatteignable" , donc pour nuancer je dirais plutt "inatteignable"   court terme,  moyen ou long terme sait on jamais...  :;): 

En tout cas quitte  dpenser des milliards en recherche pour "sauver le monde" je pense que tant  faire autant les dpenser sur les recherches sur le racteur  fusion que pour les voyages sur Mars  ::ptdr:: 

Mais quand mme, en attendant le "miracle" du racteur  Fusion c'est pas con de construire maintenant les panneaux solaires, des oliennes, d'isoler les logement, etc...

----------


## ddoumeche

ITER est quand mme une usine  gaz bien coteuse et consommant une quantit faramineuse d'nergie pour maintenir une bte raction thermonuclaire en place, alors qu'on a le soleil faisant dj cela en utilisant sa propre masse pour maintenir sa cohsion, gratuitement.
En outre, a dj les arbres et tout les organismes faisant de la photosynthse pour capturer cette nergie.

----------


## Pill_S

> ITER est quand mme une usine  gaz bien coteuse et consommant une quantit faramineuse d'nergie pour maintenir une bte raction thermonuclaire en place, alors qu'on a le soleil faisant dj cela en utilisant sa propre masse pour maintenir sa cohsion, gratuitement.
> En outre, a dj les arbres et tout les organismes faisant de la photosynthse pour capturer cette nergie.


Le problme, c'est que pour remplacer notre ptrole/charbon/gaz, il va falloir quelques millions de km2 de panneaux solaires...

L, avec la fusion, a aurait au moins l'avantage, si on finissait par y arriver, de rsoudre nos problmes pour plusieurs miliers d'annes.

Alors c'est compliqu, coteux, un peu dangereux (moins que la fission), mais le bnfice qu'il y a  la cl est phnomnal. a vaut la peine d'essayer. Ce ne sont pas les panneaux solaires ni les oliennes qui vous nous sortir de la m**** dans laquelle on est (mme s'il faut AUSSI continuer dans cette voie-l, ne serait-ce qu' cause du risque que... la fusion n'aboutisse pas, ou pas assez vite).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le problme, c'est que pour remplacer notre ptrole/charbon/gaz, il va falloir quelques millions de km2 de panneaux solaires...


Des panneaux solaires ? quelle ide absurde et couteuse, alors que les plantes ont stocks leur nergie dans des millions de mtre cubes de charbon pendant des millions d'annes.




> L, avec la fusion, a aurait au moins l'avantage, si on finissait par y arriver, de rsoudre nos problmes pour plusieurs miliers d'annes.
> 
> Alors c'est compliqu, coteux, un peu dangereux (moins que la fission), mais le bnfice qu'il y a  la cl est phnomnal. a vaut la peine d'essayer. Ce ne sont pas les panneaux solaires ni les oliennes qui vous nous sortir de la m**** dans laquelle on est (mme s'il faut AUSSI continuer dans cette voie-l, ne serait-ce qu' cause du risque que... la fusion n'aboutisse pas, ou pas assez vite).


C'est comme le moteur  nergie perptuelle, quand cela marchera, ce sera formidable.

Nous ne sommes nullement dans la mouise, les nergies sont actuellement abondantes et trs bon march.

----------


## Pill_S

Le sarcasme n'aidera pas au dbat. 

Alors oui, on a  disposition de l'energie bon march. Enfin on croit hein, parce que le cot cach (vous savez, les milions dpenss aujourd'hui pour rattraper nos erreurs d'hier) induit par notre consommation de combustible fossile n'a jamais t pris en compte dans le prix  la pompe. Et ds qu'on y touche, les gilets jaunes s'offusquent du mchant tat qui cherche  dpouiller le peuple.

Si on est dans le sarcasme et/ou le raisonnement par l'absurde, alors moi je serais aussi d'avis de rtablir l'esclavage (finalement c'est de la main d'oeuvre bon march, non syndique, qui ne se plaint jamais - bien meilleure que n'importe quel employ de nos jours)

Sinon, si l'on croit sincrement que le charbon c'est l'avenir, alors pauvre de nous. On est dfinitivement cuits, et a sert mme  rien de dbattre  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le sarcasme n'aidera pas au dbat. 
> 
> Alors oui, on a  disposition de l'energie bon march. Enfin on croit hein, parce que le cot cach (vous savez, les milions dpenss aujourd'hui pour rattraper nos erreurs d'hier) induit par notre consommation de combustible fossile n'a jamais t pris en compte dans le prix  la pompe. Et ds qu'on y touche, les gilets jaunes s'offusquent du mchant tat qui cherche  dpouiller le peuple.
> 
> Si on est dans le sarcasme et/ou le raisonnement par l'absurde, alors moi je serais aussi d'avis de rtablir l'esclavage (finalement c'est de la main d'oeuvre bon march, non syndique, qui ne se plaint jamais - bien meilleure que n'importe quel employ de nos jours)
> 
> Sinon, si l'on croit sincrement que le charbon c'est l'avenir, alors pauvre de nous. On est dfinitivement cuits, et a sert mme  rien de dbattre


Je suis tout  fait srieux, et il n'y a aucun cots cachs.

Il n'y a que les mal informs pour croire que le charbon n'a pas d'avenir. Mais il y a aussi le gaz, le ptrole.

----------

